# C&C Mansion! :)



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

I decided to add on to my cage...  Now its a Mansion! Plus..Since Im going to have 2 bunnies, they will need the extra room! (4ft long x 2ft wide)

Whole Cage
















The different levels..































So, what do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## beebop11 (Aug 13, 2010)

Where do you buy the grass matts from ?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 13, 2010)

PetSmart and Petco carry them


----------



## HerbyBear (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous! That is gorgeous!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice! :thumbup

Rue


----------



## snap (Aug 17, 2010)

Oooh, fancy. I wish I could make cool cages, I just have my tippy cage out back.

But, one question, why the tiles? I always thought that was far too slick for rabbits and would cause them to get splay legs. I don't even let my rabbits play on the wood floor anymore since I noticed one was starting to get splay legs.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 17, 2010)

*snap wrote: *


> Oooh, fancy. I wish I could make cool cages, I just have my tippy cage out back.
> 
> But, one question, why the tiles? I always thought that was far too slick for rabbits and would cause them to get splay legs. I don't even let my rabbits play on the wood floor anymore since I noticed one was starting to get splay legs.


What is splay legs?

And because its clean and easy to clean..they dont seam to mind it.


----------



## snap (Aug 18, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> *snap wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oooh, fancy. I wish I could make cool cages, I just have my tippy cage out back.
> ...



Splay legs caused by environmental factors((as opposed to genetic)) is developed from the rabbit living on slippery surfaces. They have no traction and can't keep their feet where they need to be and the constant strain causes them to splay out. Rabbits don't have paw pads to give them traction on slick surfaces, much like you don't have traction on slick surfaces when wearing socks.

And they might not seem to mind it, but that doesn't mean it isn't hurting them. Harper used to binky back and forth across the wood floor but he slid and eventually started to splay.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 18, 2010)

Problem solved.


----------



## tamsin (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think that's going to be an issue in a cage as a bun isn't going to get up full speed. My bun lives on kitchen tile and has no issue moving. It's only when they start doing mad dashes and binkies they need the extra grip


----------



## butsy (Aug 19, 2010)

wow, awsome cage


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 19, 2010)

really cool


----------



## BrittsBunny (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great! Wish I had the room to make one! Maybe someday!


----------



## memoryofwings (Sep 10, 2010)

this might be a stupid question, but how does he get to the top level? i can't really tell from the pics. really cool cage, btw


----------



## Whiskerz (Sep 23, 2010)

The ladder is very close to the opening to the left side so they climb up thr ladder and jump from the ladder onto the left side and from there up onto a step which you can see in the pics and onto the top floor!


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 23, 2010)

awesome job! way nicer than the one i built. i may have to steal your configuration for mine!


----------

